
A PDF file that has a Breakout game inside - soheilpro
https://cdn.jsdelivr.net/gh/osnr/horrifying-pdf-experiments@master/breakout.pdf
======
soheilpro
Repo here: [https://github.com/osnr/horrifying-pdf-
experiments](https://github.com/osnr/horrifying-pdf-experiments)

